# Introducing myself with "Phoenix Rises"



## composeradrian (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been a long time visitor, a sometimes post replier, and this my first topic post. I still consider myself a young composer and always learning. Grew up a trombone player in high school marching band, went to undergrad to study music comp, and enlisted in the army as a trombone player after graduation. I won the audition to arrange music for one of the premiere military bands in DC and been doing that since 2007.

I've also been doing film composing with a strong local network of producers, editors, and directors in the Baltimore/DC area. Most of it is short films or promos, or the occasional contract with an agency based in DC, but I've recently been getting some bigger projects - including a TV Series pilot that's going to be pitched pretty soon _*crossing fingers*_

Anyways, as an introduction of musical voice, I thought I would throw out there a recent work for concert band, _Phoenix Rises_. Lots of themes and motives and alot of what a concert band can do well.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F84467811&secret_url=false[/flash]

_Few caveats to the recording: this wasn't a real recording session with all the fancy mics and setup. This was a cold read, lots of notes/accidentals on the page, and to top it, we just got ONE TAKE due to time. The recording is a bounce direct to CD from an area mic. There are a few computer processing artifiacts because the tempo I gave them was a bit slow. Added a bit of eq/reverb and here ya go._

If you have any questions about what I do, feel free to ask. I wear many hats because of my job and all the side gigs I do. Hope you enjoy it and feel to check out more of my work on my Soundcloud or my website.

http://www.soundcloud.com/adrianlhernandez (www.soundcloud.com/adrianlhernandez)
www.adrianlinohernandez.com

Take care!


----------

